# My centipede grass is taking over my pasture grass!



## DaisythePig (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone know how to get rid of centipede grass or good? It's taking over all my pasture grass! 

Any advice?
Thank you


----------



## greybeard (Aug 20, 2016)

depends what kind of pasture grass you have and what your personal tolerance for chemical herbicide use is.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 20, 2016)

greybeard said:


> depends what kind of pasture grass you have and what your personal tolerance for chemical herbicide use is.


The reason I said that, is because different grasses need different pH and different fertilize regimens for one to become dominant over the other.
Centipede thrives at a pH of 4.5.
Bahia likes 5.5.
Tall Fescue likes 5.8-6.5pH
Bermuda needs 6.0-6.5pH to thrive.
If you get below your pasture forage's ideal or neccessary pH range, you are inviting then Centipede in.

It may also be you need fertilize on your pasture, depending again on what forage you are growing there.
Different grasses utilize the NPK differently and some will die out if you get it wrong. For instance, my bahia grass is a nitrogen hog, needs 2 tons/ac every year and about 1/2 each of that of P&K. 
Centipede tho, requires only a little N a lot of  K (Potassium) and virtually no Phosphorus. 
As far as I know, only glyphosate (roundup) will kill centipede 100%, but it will kill any other grass along with it.
2,4d is known to kick Centipede back pretty hard but not harm most pasture forages.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

@Sumi perhaps this thread would be best moved to the brand new pasture section? Thanks!


----------

